# The New Hobie Pro Angler 12



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

its here http://sunjammers.com/item/view/440


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Now that...*

just might get my broad beam in a Kayak...!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I want it! !

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## AbeFroman850 (Dec 30, 2011)

It's going on the wishlist. That seat looks awesome!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

when areu getting it barton?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

It's badass for sure!!!! I see a new ride in my future!


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

I would sell my PA to get this one. I like the transducer mount, the seat and the tackle box hatch. Being able to control the rudder from both sides is a good idea as well.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

looks sweet...


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> It's badass for sure!!!! I see a new ride in my future!


FlatsPro i think you need to upgrade the wife's rev 11 :whistling:

i want one as well
hmmm.. how im i going to break it to the wife?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



roadx said:


> Flatspro said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


No she likes it to much this one will be for daddy!!! You were right it is sweet and right up my alley.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome rig!! I bet the price tag matches it but looks well worth the money


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> Awesome rig!! I bet the price tag matches it but looks well worth the money


no price change 12 or 14 
$2,549


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Still heavy but I still want one!!

Fitted Hull Weight: 98 lbs / 44.4 kg 
Rigged Weight: 120 lbs / 54.4 kg 
Width: 36" / 0.91 m
Length: 12' / 3.66 m
Capacity: 500 lbs / 227 kg


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Perfect to fly fish out of!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

pondering this over.... pretty dang nice..we shall see in the fall.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Does Key Sailing have one to test ride?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Not sure yet john. They said they should be getting 2 in soon. But expect back orders


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Not available until June. I was thinking about a Revo, my outback seems too slow (pushing the water out in front of the bow) with the new turbo fins. By now I'm thinking this one...... Now to trade/sell or just add to the fleet?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I vote add you can never have to many!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I vote add you can never have to many!


+1.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Add


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

add

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Does Sunjammers have one in stock. Ive been wanting a yak for a while and Wade keeps hitting me up everytime I go in there to buy one.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

I dont think they have one in stock but u can place a order with them without adding ur credit card info to place u on a list then when they know when they will be able to get more you finish the process. But expect back orders


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I don't think any shops have one yet. If you find a shop that does let me know.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just talked to Wade, they are on order. Im not in a big hurry, I can wait a little.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Article on the new PA

http://www.kayakangleronline.com/in...-pro-angler-12&catid=68:kao-features&Itemid=2


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I want one.. soooooo bad.. maybe in the fall.


----------



## WJHamel (Feb 29, 2012)

The price is the same as i paid for my 2010. Damnit.


----------



## WJHamel (Feb 29, 2012)

i bet i could get that seat mounted in my 2010.


----------



## WJHamel (Feb 29, 2012)

hell, i could mount a coffee maker and microwave in my 2010 if i really tried. Hmmmm. Note to self: new plans for the weekend, tell the wife. (will she miss the microwave?)


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

Saw on austin kayak site you can order from them and ships in a week


----------



## yaknrugger (Aug 5, 2011)

sonicfisherman said:


> Saw on austin kayak site you can order from them and ships in a week


I just talked to a rep at austin kayak. She said she knows about the discrepancy on the website, but they won't be able to ship those boats until mid to late June, possibly July.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I cant wait to try this out, this seat may be the answer to my back problems!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave (Jan 18, 2012)

*pa12*

I get the first one in june! While I was making my deposit someone else put in a phone order For the second one. They were only expecting to get two on the initial shipment. It will probably be a while before there is one available as a demo. The yaks were initially due in the second week of May but now it is the second week of June.


----------



## Redstalker53 (Apr 28, 2012)

The seat alone makes it one awesome fishing platform.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I'm going to play devil's advocate. 

If something happens on the water to the Mirage Drive and one has to use a backup paddle, at 12' and 36" wide, it's going to handle and move like a barge. Also, I don't consider a 12' yak which weighs 98 pounds to be a "lightweight" which is stated in Hobie's advertisement. Moving this yak around on dry ground for loading and unloading is going to be "chore". If one is not careful, this yak could give someone a hernia.


----------



## yaknrugger (Aug 5, 2011)

bowwave said:


> I get the first one in june! While I was making my deposit someone else put in a phone order For the second one. They were only expecting to get two on the initial shipment. It will probably be a while before there is one available as a demo. The yaks were initially due in the second week of May but now it is the second week of June.


Looks like it will be you and me bowwave. You must have put a deposit on the papaya bc they said they had 1 papaya and 1 dune. I snatched the dune quick.

Guess we will have the painful chore of being the envy of all our friends for about a month. Can't wait to rig this thing out. Now to find a good price on an Elite 5 DSI!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nightwing,
I got rid of my original PA because of the weight. I couldn't risk injuring my knee , that being said many launch the full size Pa with no problems so I suspect this one will be a hit.
If my knee was 100% I would deal with the weight to gain the aded stability, storage, and comfort.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## yaknrugger (Aug 5, 2011)

ox,

did you have a cart for your PA? Trailer, bed, or cartop?

I have a trailer that I use to tug my outback and my buddy's OK prowler 13, I will just modify it a bit to fit the PA.

I was also thinking about getting one of those carts, i've got the outback loaded down pretty good and i'm sick of dragging the damn thing around.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I did have a cart but I was stuborn and rarely used it. I have a lifted truck which didn't help a trailer would have been alot easier. most the time I would fish with friends that would help me load and unload but the few times I went alone I had close calls on the slippery ramps. If you take your time and get it down to a science it isn't that bad.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just don't be like me.and bri g extra crap you don't need just because you can haha!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## yaknrugger (Aug 5, 2011)

Bowwave,

Not sure if you keep up on this but there is good news, check it out:

http://www.hobiecat.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=42740&start=15


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

got the OK from the boss to buy one (fathers day gift). if it's to my liking, should have one this summer :thumbup:


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Sweet I am in line!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave (Jan 18, 2012)

*PA in June*

Hey thanks for the info. It is nice to see light at the end of the tunnel. I have been trying to figure out how to equip my yak and the more I think about it the more confused I become. Does anyone have a recommendation for an easy to use fish finder/GPS. Easy to use is the key. Any hints on rigging would be appreciated.Would built in rod holders be more advisable than putting them on a crate? How about ice chest or fish bag? Is there a better brand of fish bag. If I were to go out in the gulf What kind of rods and how many. My unfulfilled dream is to catch a dolphin fish. I have already caught Flipper.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

How would this kayak handle in the surf if I wanted to go a lil offshore? Im a pretty big dude..


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh and what would be the pros and cons be between a 12 and 14 foot?

I used to have a OK Prowler Big Game a few years back, and that thing was like trying to paddle a barge..


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

The 12 wil be lighter, other then that I'm not sure....


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The seat and steering is also different on the new one


----------



## yaknrugger (Aug 5, 2011)

Talked to Kirk at keysailing today and he said they started shipping PA 12's today. He is still unsure when they are in the lineup to get the first shipment. Here's to hoping it's before snapper season starts.


----------

